# Thursday Night Drinks Jan 20, Bar 44, Grosvenor House



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all!

After a long time of holidays, christmas, new year and the well-attended beer event last week it's time for another Thursday Night Drinks!  (insert crowd cheering sound effects here)

We'll be meeting 9 p.m. onwards this Thursday 20th of January in bar 44 of the Grosvenor House Dubai. You should be able to find directions to the Grosvenor House and the bar if you follow the link below: 

Bar 44

For the regulars, you know how to find us! Looking forward to seeing you all again! I know, I know...the Grosvenor house is in the Marina so everybody in the Marina will be very happy and everybody in the other parts of town will have to travel a bit. Do post if you're coming over from another part of town (like me) and try to make arrangements, share taxis etc. etc. 

If you've never attended a Thursday Night Drinks before: this is an open event for expats (locals are welcome too of course) in Dubai. We always aim at having a very diverse group of people, different backgrounds, different age groups etc. So, if you feel like a drink on Thursday please join the crowd!  Do however send me a private message so that I can give you my phone number and other details. You can also ask the staff of Bar 44 for Marcel. We'll try to let them know where we are! 

See you Thursday guys! Who's in?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> After a long time of holidays, christmas, new year and the well-attended beer event last week it's time for another Thursday Night Drinks!  (insert crowd cheering sound effects here)
> 
> ...


I could hear the crowds cheering from here! :tongue1:

Not that anyone will have any doubts about this... but I just wanted to confirm that I will be there!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hope you all have a wonderful time


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hope you bring your credit cards too, Bar 44 is one of the most expensive bars in Dubai....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Hope you bring your credit cards too, Bar 44 is one of the most expensive bars in Dubai....


Credit Card, If I go I will have to take out a Bank Loan to drink the amount I normally do 
Or give them an arm and a leg.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Hope you bring your credit cards too, Bar 44 is one of the most expensive bars in Dubai....


I have to concur!! If I remember correctly I paid something around 50 dhs for one of those mocktails which is basically a little bit of juice mixed with lots of crushed ice, and a nice mint leaf for decoration  very nice bar though


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like fun! Look forward to checking that place out! Wonder how much the strawberry milkshakes cost


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

stewart said:


> Credit Card, If I go I will have to take out a Bank Loan to drink the amount I normally do
> Or give them an arm and a leg.


Can I pay from your pension??


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Amame said:


> Can I pay from your pension??


Will have to give that some serious thought before I answer


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

nice. i'm probably in but we'll see..


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Amame said:


> Can I pay from your pension??


Haha


Have you sold any yet?

I am out on this one, I am in Doha and dont get back until Friday afternoon.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Hope you bring your credit cards too, Bar 44 is one of the most expensive bars in Dubai....


Had to do something special for the 6 month anniversary though...


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm up for some virgin drinks before the marathon... assuming a PM before the night since I have no clue who's who?


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes! Do send a PM if you're joining and don't know who to look for!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hoping to join you all for a few if I get back to Dubai at a respectable time!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I will most likely be there. Ill definitely do my usual pre-drinking at home before hitting the bar so I dont have to order more than 2-3 doubles of jack and coke.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

selennium said:


> I'm up for some virgin drinks before the marathon... assuming a PM before the night since I have no clue who's who?


You've already met me so you'll be able to recognize at least someone there. Oh and you met Yoga_Girl too


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

selennium said:


> I'm up for some virgin drinks before the marathon... assuming a PM before the night since I have no clue who's who?


oh sel sel sel... u know marcel! and Im pretty sure he remembers u!


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> You've already met me so you'll be able to recognize at least someone there. Oh and you met Yoga_Girl too


Um... is yoga girl married? I was sitting next to an English girl on one side and she was married.. and ipshi was on my other side.. and I recall Ipshi was sitting next to 2 other girls.. so that means if I wasnt sitting next to yoga girl, it had to be the other 2?

I'm sorry, please dont blacklist me, I am awful at names and faces.. apologies to yoga girl in advance! ( you can all forget my name and I won't mind at all...maybe we should all have name tags in first meets ).


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yoga girl was the WOMAN sitting next to me and the girl sitting next to you wasn't english, she was from NZ 

oooo u cud take pics and save them with ppl's names


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

*!*



ipshi said:


> oh sel sel sel... u know marcel! and Im pretty sure he remembers u!


Ipshi... Ive already made a fool of myself getting a few people's names and faces wrong.. but if Marcel was the tall blond european (and not the other guy with the drink) then ok... but I still stand by that we should have name tags  (including me!)


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

selennium said:


> Ipshi... Ive already made a fool of myself getting a few people's names and faces wrong.. but if Marcel was the tall blond european (and not the other guy with the drink) then ok... but I still stand by that we should have name tags  (including me!)


erm yea... marcel cud live with that description i guess 

name tags or not... im sure ur gonna have loads of fun!


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

ipshi said:


> yoga girl was the WOMAN sitting next to me and the girl sitting next to you wasn't english, she was from NZ
> 
> oooo u cud take pics and save them with ppl's names


aaaah, apologies to all the WOMEN out there! You can get all my info wrong any day, no worries! 

As soon as I stop living out of a suitcase and find my cam, Ima starting an album!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I suggested we all wear costumes from cartoons or movies but I guess tags would work too! 

I used to forget people's names the second they tell me them, had to learn to remember those names but I still forget a name or two now!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I like the cartoon costumes idea


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> erm yea... marcel cud live with that description i guess
> 
> name tags or not... im sure ur gonna have loads of fun!



Yeah..not to forget I'm always wearing orange clogs and a t-shirt with windmills


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

O.k. seems we have a decent group tonight! See you all there!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Just for that I say everyone dye their hair blonde and look tall and handsome so that Selenium has no clue who the real Marcel is. LOL.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll be sure to carry my chocolate sprinkles dispenser around just to confuse her


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

MarcelDH said:


> Yeah..not to forget I'm always wearing orange clogs and a t-shirt with windmills


lol, ok, you're the Dutch guy I mistook for French! Got it!


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> I suggested we all wear costumes from cartoons or movies but I guess tags would work too!
> 
> I used to forget people's names the second they tell me them, had to learn to remember those names but I still forget a name or two now!


Im gonna try.. thank goodness yours was easy to remember, Moe!


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

ipshi said:


> erm yea... marcel cud live with that description i guess
> 
> name tags or not... im sure ur gonna have loads of fun!


Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tonight... but I hope every one has loads of fun regardless, with or without costumes and chocolate sprinkles or blond wigs


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

selennium said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tonight... but I hope every one has loads of fun regardless, with or without costumes and chocolate sprinkles or blond wigs


Sorry guys I just caught up with this thread now. Had a long 48 hours... can't wait to chill tonight!

@ Ipshi, thanks for the WOMAN in the description..
@ Marcel, didn't you forget to add that you only ever eat coleslaw with Old Amsterdam cheese? 
@ Selennium.....ehem.... I am sure if someone tells me your real name I will know who you are.. but I am drawing a blank here with putting a name (selennium) to a face and or avatar... :noidea:
That should make you feel better!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ugh, Im so angry... Im not feeling too well but Im dying to see this bar. I think Im going to pop in for a drink... just to get a glance at the view and to say hi to you guys, even though I did just see most of you last night, Hah.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

My regards to all


----------

